
Sitting for Hours May Raise Type 2 Diabetes Risk - prabhaav
http://www.webmd.com/diabetes/news/20160202/sitting-for-hours-may-raise-your-type-2-diabetes-risk
======
prabhaav
This affects techies and founders more than we realize!

Understand your risks in less than a minute -- 1 in 3 Americans have pre-
diabetes:

Text: 1-415-917-4663 Facebook: m.me/diagnoserai Telegram t.me/diagnoserbot

More information here:
[https://doihaveprediabetes.org/](https://doihaveprediabetes.org/)

Look forward to your feedback on how we can improve the chatbot!

